# Look what arrived today



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

26.5 pitbull growlers! They're a little dirty because I bought them used with only 30 miles, I feel like I got a really good deal!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. That 850 XP will have them broke-in in no time....lol


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Nice. That 850 XP will have them broke-in in no time....lol


I can't wait to try them out! Do y'all think I should get clutch springs?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope...no need.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Na I've run 30's on my 850 and couldn't really tell that they were on there.


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

I like how you have them in the living room. I'd do the same just so I could look at more.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beecj0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you had a chance to use them yet? What do you think of them?
I’m thinking about the 26.5s. Can you get me the circumference? 
Lookin for 82.5 to 83.5 around.
Thanks.


----------

